

How Google Inbox shares 70% of its code across Android, iOS, and the Web - bergie
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/11/how-google-inbox-shares-70-of-its-code-across-android-ios-and-the-web/

======
skybrian
Looks like the main discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637343)

